# Greenville Presbyterian Seminary Website Down?



## Covenant Joel (Jun 1, 2010)

I've been trying to go the GPTS website (www.gpts.edu), but I can't ever get it to load. Does anyone else have this problem? If so, any idea why? 

I'm trying to get more info on them (both for my own interest and for a friend).


----------



## fredtgreco (Jun 1, 2010)

Down for me.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 1, 2010)

Probably just a server problem. I've been having similar difficulties with the server that I use for the PCA Historical Center.
They "migrated to a new platform" and there were numerous problems following. Service is still not quite what it used to be.
I'd move in a heartbeat if I hadn't paid for several years in advance. (lesson learned!)

If it's still down in an hour, or worse--if it's still down tomorrow, then the next likely thing is that someone forgot to re-up for either the domain or the server.
If for the domain, that could be a serious problem, as others out there will snap up domains and hold them ransom. Beware of the "others"!


----------



## Covenant Joel (Jun 1, 2010)

Wayne said:


> Probably just a server problem. I've been having similar difficulties with the server that I use for the PCA Historical Center.
> They "migrated to a new platform" and there were numerous problems following. Service is still not quite what it used to be.
> I'd move in a heartbeat if I hadn't paid for several years in advance. (lesson learned!)
> 
> ...


 
I first noticed the problem yesterday evening, but hopefully it's nothing that serious.


----------



## Wayne (Jun 1, 2010)

I haven't noticed the problem just lately on the PCA Historical Center site [PCA Historical Center - Home Page = unsolicited advertisement!], but there for a while, had you logged on at the wrong times on successive days, usually around 2 PM CST, it might have appeared that the site was down for over a week. Then if you came back an hour later, no problem. Very strange.


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Jun 1, 2010)

I noticed it today too. I used to do IT for GPTS so I checked into it. It's a problem with the ISP, it should be fixed soon.


----------



## Ivan (Jun 1, 2010)

Joshua said:


> I'm pretty sure only the elect can access it.



I know. I'm on the website right now.....


----------



## Backwoods Presbyterian (Jun 1, 2010)

Not working...


----------



## Berean (Jun 2, 2010)

Up now...


----------

